# This would be cool to drag to the rigs and try out



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

can you imagine bobbing around the rigs for tuna when the bite is on fishing out of this little guy: You could use your boat as the mother ship and launch a few of these out with baits in the livewells:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wonder how stable


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd rather be in my yak!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Who's gonna become the human FAD? This is just one step up from what the Vietnamese make out of baskets.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Look like someone got this idea after seeing the S FL Inner Tube Sailfish Tournament a few years back.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've seen video's of them using Kayak's for the same thing so I think it would be a blast..!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well if someone wants to tote me to the rigs I will be the guinea pig hahaha


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Can you say SHARK!!! ha ha!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

recess said:


> Wonder how stable


Videos on their website.

http://www.ultraskiff.com/


----------

